# Shorin Ryu



## Manny (Jan 3, 2011)

Talk to me about Shoryn Ryu Karate please. Tell me how this karate was worn and what are it's strong points and the weak ones please.

Thank you.

Manny


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Jan 3, 2011)

Manny said:


> Talk to me about Shoryn Ryu Karate please. Tell me how this karate was worn and what are it's strong points and the weak ones please.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Manny



That is a very broad question.  Here is a brief history as I understand it and some stylistic concepts, but I am relatively new to the style so if anyone has more information or finds something that I am saying is incorrect, please correct me.

Shorin-Ryu was founded by Chibana Sensei in the 1930's when the karate masters of the time were developing names for their styles.  Chibana Sensei called his style "Shorin-Ryu" to indicate that it was the Shaolin style of fighting ("Shorin" is the Okinawan pronunciation of "Shaolin") he learned in China combined with his knowledge of Shuri-Te that he learned under Itosu Sensei.

The style itself utilizes natural stances and breathing, direct movements, evasion, and instantaneous power.  Everything about the style is designed to be quick and move at angles based on the concepts of speed to develop power and evasion to avoid violence.  The techniques included in the style (at least as I am taught it in Kobayashi Shorin-Ryu) range from basic strikes, to knees and elbows, to eye gouges and throat crushing, to grappling and throwing.  As a style it is very well-rounded and its weaknesses, like most arts, are going to come from the capabilities of the instructor, not the style itself.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 4, 2011)

Arguably, Shorin-ryu is the least homogeneous of the Okinawan styles (Shorin, Goju, Uechi).  There are many offshoots (Isshin-ryu for example is often classified as a Shorin-ryu sub-system), but the main lineages in which Shorin-ryu stylists seem to divide themselves number three by my count.



Matsumura
Chibana
Kyan

Depending on the lineage you trained in, you'll have a slightly different style name.  For example, I have trained for a while in Matsubayashi Shorin-ryu which many consider a Kyan sub-system, although I've seen some karate historians throw Matsubayashi into its own classification for unknown reasons to me.

The kata studied by each lineage mostly overlap, but there can be stylistic versions that are quite distinct from each other.  Bassai is a notable example.  We've also had a recent discussion below http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92206 where we noted some kata like Jion and Jitte are not practiced in every lineage.

As for the characteristics of Shorin-ryu, I think Never_A_Reflection is pretty spot-on.  There is an old cliche in Okinawan karate that smaller people should practice Shuri-te (shorin-ryu) and perhaps stronger people should practice Naha-te (Goju-ryu).  I don't really take that thought too seriously, but it speaks to the premium placed on speed in Shorin-ryu.


----------



## TimoS (Jan 4, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> although I've seen some karate historians throw Matsubayashi into its own classification for unknown reasons to me.


As I understand it, that's because Matsubayashi founder Nagamine studied directly with Kyan only for a brief time. Some of the kata in Matsubayashi are from Kyan, but many are not. Just some examples:


Matsubayashi Wansu: 




Seibukan Wansu: 




Matsubayashi Ananku: 




Seibukan Ananku: 




Matsubayashi Gojushiho: 




Seibukan Gojushiho:


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 7, 2011)

Its almost impossible to answer your question as is without writing a book because of how broad it. I would be happy to offer my experience and knowledge if you have more specific questions.


----------



## Ray B (Jan 7, 2011)

I wrote the following for another forum.
http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/s...erent-Shorin-ryu-Schools&highlight=shorin-ryu
_______________________________________________________________

It seems that this subject often pops up and just for the sake of efficiency, I compliled the following. If any of it is inaccurate, please let me know.

Shorin-ryu can be written with the following characters.

Matsu = Pine
Sho = Young (Note: also pronounced Sukunai)
Ko = Small

H/Bayashi = Forest


Depending on the character, Shorin-ryu can mean Pine, Young or Small forest. A reference back to the Shao-lin (Chinese pronunciation) origins. 

There are four main branches of Shorin-ryu. Kobayashi, Shobayashi, Matsubayashi, and Matsumura Seito. The last is considered Shorin-ryu since it was created by Matsumura who founded the mother school. The difference refers to the Sensei (teacher) that influenced the style. 

Kobayashi was founded by Chosin Chibana.

Shobayashi was founded by Chotoku Kyan.(Note: an alternate pronounciation that is favored by the Seibukan Organization is Sukunaihayashi)

Matsubayashi was founded by Soshin Nagamine. (Note: Nagamine was also a student of Kyan and Motobu Choki.)

The school of Matsumura Seito was handed down from Sokon Matsumura to his grandson Nabe Matsumura to his nephew, Hohan Sokon.

I'm not trying to be a know it all, I just get tired of seeing the question asked. 
____________________________________________________________________

To further elaborate, the Kyan derived systems retained more of a Tomari flavor evident by their use of shiko dachi.

Peace...​


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice explanation Ray!!


----------



## K-man (Jan 8, 2011)

Manny said:


> Talk to me about Shoryn Ryu Karate please. Tell me how this karate was worn and what are it's strong points and the weak ones please.



This is a link to an interview with Hohan Soken which gives an insight into the early days of Shorin Ryu.

http://www.fightingarts.com/reading/article.php?id=426


----------



## Ray B (Jan 8, 2011)

Estrada Sensei is a practitioner of the Chibana lineage. He has met and interviewed many of the old Sensei. I always enjoy his writings.

On another note, the karate world has lost another great treasure. Katsuya Miyahira, aire to Chibana Chosin's karate, passed away on November 28. May he rest in peace...


----------



## TimoS (Jan 8, 2011)

Ray B said:


> On another note, the karate world has lost another great treasure. Katsuya Miyahira, aire to Chibana Chosin's karate, passed away on November 28. May he rest in peace...


Sad. That means that (at least) two Shorin(ji) ryu greats passed away last year, since Joen Nakazato, direct student of Kyan (arguably the last direct student to pass away) moved to the heavenly dojo in September.


----------

